# Illinois Safety Lane Inspections



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

To all:

Just wanted to inform you of a house bill (HB3172) that was passed in Illinois to reduce the amount of safety lane inspections you have to do from every 6 months to an annual inspection on some interstate (Illinois operation only) trucks.

https://www.ilnews.org/news/statewi...cle_e8cee758-f560-11e7-870f-f7056e75bbca.html

Took some leg work yesterday but I found a safety lane in my area that is doing the proper annual inspections. Coffman Trucks in Aurora is doing an annual inspection on "D Plated" pickup chassis platforms. I did not aske about bigger platforms so I don't know on those. Trailers are still every 6 months.

This not only saves the axle inspection and sticker fee per power unit per year, but the stupid amount of time spent driving to and sitting in the safety lane to get trucks inspected.

I spoke with my usual safety lane that we go to and he said that he has no knowledge of this HB3172 and he will only give a 6 month sticker. Found this to be the case at 2 other safety lanes that I called. So I am not sure if they are not informed of it or they are not adhering to it do the lost revenue that they will see.

Either way, it is worth a call to your safety lane to see if they are doing annual or bi annual inspections on your trucks.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> To all:
> 
> Just wanted to inform you of a house bill (HB3172) that was passed in Illinois to reduce the amount of safety lane inspections you have to do from every 6 months to an annual inspection on some interstate (Illinois operation only) trucks.
> 
> ...


Good to know!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

My trucks with DOT numbers get 1 year stickers, and the trailers also.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Also with DOT numbers, you can get the federal annual inspections too.


----------



## mikeitu7 (Nov 21, 2008)

I just took my d plate and f plate trucks and got the sticker for a year. My L plate truck only was good for 6 months.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

mikeitu7 said:


> I just took my d plate and f plate trucks and got the sticker for a year. My L plate truck only was good for 6 months.


Do they run out of letters for plates in the People's Republic of Illernoiz?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

We use numbers also....... Up to 7 digits.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> My trucks with DOT numbers get 1 year stickers, and the trailers also.





1olddogtwo said:


> Also with DOT numbers, you can get the federal annual inspections too.


Sorry, I am not a professional so I don't have DOT numbers...


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

What’s a safety lane?

Really they just want to to inspect your wallet. Make sure there is nothing left after the tolls. 

I’d leave, too intrusive.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

So found some more dumb information out yesterday when my guy came back from safety lane with a truck and trailer...

So “B Truck” (under 8,000k gvwr) are still a 6 month inspection... 

This makes no sense to me what so ever.

Under 8k plate, inspection every 6 months,
But if you plate over 8k lbs, you are annual.

So the heavier your truck is, the less times in a year you need to get it inspected. 

Sounds like a good way for Illenerios to get people to pay more to “plate up” a weight class so they can avoid 1 safety inspection a year. payuppayup


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Crazy how stuff differs from state to state.

Three trucks. My little run around 94 yota has no inspection at all required due to age.

My 92 dodge is registered for 12k, and diesel. No inspection required, unless I pass an open weigh station on highway, then technically I'm supposed to. They tell at me,to get outta here, because I'm generally 4500 lbs under that weight.

Fuso is registered. 14,500. Inspections are again only if passing an open weigh station.

I was pulled over recently for a roadside full inspection. I passed except for medical card. Now I have it registered directly with DMV, so its on file, and any trooper pulling my license has it without me having to carry.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

B plates do not need an inspection. They also have a C plate now.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Saw one on small work truck.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

PDQ Pete said:


> B plates do not need an inspection. They also have a C plate now.


halfway Correct! Unless you are pulling a trailer "with" a sticker. Then you would need one.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Illinois sucks. The whole state is corn fields and republican except for 1 county that ruins the whole state. 

My D plate is annual now. I found that out last month when i stopped in for a renewal.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

ultimate plow said:


> Illinois sucks. The whole state is corn fields and republican except for 1 county that ruins the whole state.
> 
> My D plate is annual now. I found that out last month when i stopped in for a renewal.


 Must be the one county that's republican is Phil's county, where the smart are. Thumbs Up


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ultimate plow said:


> Illinois sucks. The whole state is corn fields and republican except for 1 county that ruins the whole state.
> 
> My D plate is annual now. I found that out last month when i stopped in for a renewal.


Give Chicago to Wisconsin? Problem solved.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> Must be the one county that's republican is Phil's county, where the smart are. Thumbs Up


I think he's saying the whole state is Republican other then Cook county...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think he's saying the whole state is Republican other then Cook county...


Huh?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> I think he's saying the whole state is Republican other then Cook county...


 My bad then, I took it out of context. You surprised? :laugh:


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Huh?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

FredG said:


> My bad then, I took it out of context. You surprised? :laugh:


Just wanted to reel ya back in before you got to off tangent...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Just wanted to reel ya back in before you got to off tangent...


 Thumbs Up


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

How every 6 months you go to the dmv for a full inspection? What the cost on reg and inspections. This will be the next thing ct wants


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

fireside said:


> How every 6 months you go to the dmv for a full inspection? What the cost on reg and inspections. This will be the next thing ct wants


Registrations are all over the place. 12K is $158 annual, up to a 80k plate that is about $3,200 annually

You go to a saftey lane to get the inspection.

Cost by me is $10 per single tire axle and a dollar for the sticker.
If you have duals they get you for another buck per axle.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

ultimate plow said:


> halfway Correct! Unless you are pulling a trailer "with" a sticker. Then you would need one.


I agree with this ^ 

That is what I have been told to by DOT checks and safety lanes.

If you are pulling a TC or higher plated trailer, that trailer has to be ran threw safety lane every 6 months. The power unit requires a safety lane sticker no matter the plate also when pulling a trailer in excess of 8,000 lbs.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PDQ Pete said:


> Saw one on small work truck.
> View attachment 192126


This is new to me. Looked it up on cyberdrive and it appears to be a 8,000 to 10,000 lb plate. Wonder what the verdict is on a safety inspection is on that unit w/o TC or greater trailer attached to it?

Kinda a small weight window if you ask me, but I bet they are doing it for all the soccer moms that are driving 3/4 ton trucks empty all the time now a days.


----------



## PDQ Pete (Dec 22, 2002)

Did not know about the B plate and the safety sticker. I learned something new today.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Give Chicago to Wisconsin? Problem solved.


Wisconsin could adopt us too


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

PDQ Pete said:


> Did not know about the B plate and the safety sticker. I learned something new today.


That seems to be the way we all learn... someone gets DOT checked and that walks away with a stack of tickets...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Funny how this gets brought back up exactly a year later...

So...

Sent 2 trucks and 1 trailer to the safety lane on Tuesday. (the place that last year had not hear of the annual inspections year) Kid gets back, tosses the paperwork on my desk, we go on with the day. I go to jump in my truck to go home that evening and see that he only gave me a 6 month sticker. :angry:

I check with the guy who drives the other truck that went in... same 6 month sticker.

So that was on my list of things to get corrected today, stopped in and explained to him that he gave me the wrong inspections on 2 of my trucks on Tuesday. He attempted to tell me that "pickup trucks are still 6 month inspections" After a bit of back and forth conversation, I indicating that I know about the house bill and D plates are second class so they are annual since January 1st of 2018.

He then says that, "they just do the same inspection as what was done the previous time before." Sorry... wrong, tossed my paper work from last time I had it tested in a different place last year and I had a 12 month tag on there before you tested it on Tuesday. 

He then attempt to save his last bit of hope, he tells me that the state has not sent him any "interstate" tags that run through 2021 yet. I responded "Ok... don't you think that you should tell my guy that before you just give us a 1/2 term inspection? Go ahead and refund my money, and I will go to a different test lane then." He did a bit more backpedaling and he responded that "it does not really matter, only the paperwork that you carry matters, so he will just give me a intrastate tag so I have the right numbers."

Hummmmmmm... I get the feeling that someone was trying to fleece me...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Your stuff is new or newer. I go through my big trucks before they go down for inspection. I give my guy a bone and he passes me. Not that they are not right cause NYS DOT will do there own inspection out on the road. I'm talking about pulling wheels and everything then you will pay crazy money not just for repairs fines too.

The thing is if you take it somewhere where you don't know them they will find something the inspection is only $20.00 which is not right to look over a big truck. You can't just charge what you want it's a set price by the state. Where I go the old guy is getting ready to retire.

I sure hope the Son takes over he been there since high school. He said him and the old man are trying to work the deal out.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> Your stuff is new or newer. I go through my big trucks before they go down for inspection. I give my guy a bone and he passes me. Not that they are not right cause NYS DOT will do there own inspection out on the road. I'm talking about pulling wheels and everything then you will pay crazy money not just for repairs fines too.
> 
> The thing is if you take it somewhere where you don't know them they will find something the inspection is only $20.00 which is not right to look over a big truck. You can't just charge what you want it's a set price by the state. Where I go the old guy is getting ready to retire.
> 
> I sure hope the Son takes over he been there since high school. He said him and the old man are trying to work the deal out.


We have good lanes and bad lanes around me. Most of them just check the lights and the tires based on the age of my stuff. A few of them get on creepers and crawl all over the place.

I have had times that a breakaway was bad on a trailer or something while I was in the inspection hole. They fail you, you just ask them where the nearest place is to pick up a breakaway as your not going all the way back to the shop with out your sticker. (Closest lane to me is about 30 miles away) Most of them will sell you the part at a reasonable markup and put it on for you right there if you buy them lunch. If they are busy, you have the buy the part and circle back in line and install it while your waiting to roll threw again.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Hummmmmmm... I get the feeling that someone was trying to fleece me...


Sew mulch anger.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Sew mulch anger.


nah... anger was when I got in my truck and saw a September expiration date and knew exactly what happened...

by the time I got there two days later, I was super calm and educated about my case...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

With a DOT number, you get a one year, just saying.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo said:


> With a DOT number, you get a one year, just saying.


Not to mention bee moar perfushinal...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

If you have farm/ag tags are you still required for inspections?
If not maybe it’s time to rebrand your company and call it Turd Farmer.....


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

1olddogtwo said:


> With a DOT number, you get a one year, just saying.


Without a DOT number... still a one year... just saying...:laugh::laugh_O


----------

